# The Christian's compassion on the poor



## au5t1n (Jul 27, 2013)

In the Bible's descriptions of a righteous man, it is a recurring theme that he has compassion on the poor and needy ([KJV]Psalm 41:1[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 19:17[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 28:27[/KJV]). I am reading the Psalms now and running into the theme a lot. Practically, what does this look like for the Christian?


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 27, 2013)

With the welfare state and social gospel hanging over us, that's a difficult question. I try to meet a need when there is one in front of me (especially within the congregation) and contribute through our deacons' fund and a local homeless shelter and food bank that have been well vetted. The latter is likely a compromise -- in scripture, it seems that people are not going through an intermediary.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 27, 2013)

There were sometimes intermediaries; e.g. most tithes, firstfruits, freewill offerings and the temple tax were dealt with by the Levites, while the situation of famine under Joseph was dealt with by the state. 

That doesn't justify the omnicompetent messianic state, but that the state may sometimes have a limited role to play.

We should gjive to the poor prayerfully, thoughtfully, thankfully and cheerfully.

I don't know if it's possible to pay tax that will, or is supposed to, help the poor, in this way. Maybe. It is certainly possible to pray re our money given ( or taken) via taxes that it be used wisely and properly to the extent that is for poverty relief.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZackF (Jul 27, 2013)

There are also issues of the heart that must be dealt with. No "sounding of trumpets." Don't "let the right hand know what the left hand is doing." Help people and don't tell people about it. Be discerning for gross abuses of charity yet don't over investigate. God "rains on the just and unjust" whether we "deserve it" or not. God certainly doesn't give us precisely what we deserve or this forum wouldn't exist. Yes that single mother might be better able to afford gas this week to get to work if she didn't have a pack a day smoking habit. So what. Help her out. Put twenty bucks in her tank. It could lead to some interesting conversations.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't help thinking that it has ramifications also in our purchasing (is it produced by companies that refuse to pay fair wages / provide reasonable working conditions -- even if they are exercising that oppression in another country? If so, I think it is more in keeping with a mindfulness of the poor to try to buy elsewhere, as much as we can afford to.)


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2013)

This is an area where I, admittedly, struggle. Thanks for posting this Austin. I'm looking forward to reading the responses.

I was in Washington this week on a day off and couldn't help but wonder about "those who begged from me". That is another thread topic, but it made me think about being compassionate toward the poor.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 27, 2013)

Ideally beggars should be given food and drink of possible rather than money, as they often are after drugs and alcohol.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 27, 2013)

Zach, Ruben showed me a rather heartbreaking video this week about some of the regular beggars in downtown Indianapolis. There are some people with genuine needs but it is so very hard to tell. 

Zack with a 'k',  I think there is a flip side to your point as well -- in that sometimes it is easier not to give in a way that necessarily involves a public act, because of knowing it will be perceived as prideful. I think the point is that whether we give or don't give, we do not do so for the reward of a good opinion from others; that indeed, we must learn to count courting good opinion as a sort of dead weight to be set aside as much as possible, whatever form that takes, in order to please the Lord.


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, Heidi. That is the problem. How do we tell? Either way, it is heart breaking. Often my heart breaks over over how little my heart breaks over it all.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are some notes from last month I wrote on this subject:



> *Matthew 10:40-42*
> 
> 40 He that receiveth you receiveth me, and he that receiveth me receiveth him that sent me.
> 41 He that receiveth a prophet in the name of a prophet shall receive a prophet's reward; and he that receiveth a righteous man in the name of a righteous man shall receive a righteous man's reward.
> 42 And whosoever shall give to drink unto one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, verily I say unto you, he shall in no wise lose his reward.






> The eyes of our loving Father in Heaven are ever upon those who labor for him. Not a single deed done for the sake of Christ is overlooked.
> 
> The least service performed for the sake of those who bear or those who believe the Gospel is observed and rewarded by God. He that cares for a minister or a believer with so little as a cup of cold water to drink for the sake of Christ, will in no way lose his reward.
> 
> God considers these acts so highly that He promises to recompense even kindnesses as simple as offering a cup of cold water to one of these little ones.






> Christ refers to his ministers and his people here as “little ones” – those who are poor in spirit. In contrast, those who preach for filthy lucre’s sake rather exalt themselves. They hunger, not for righteousness, but for high and mighty titles. The false disciple would not be satisfied with this designation of being a “little one” as Christ refers to his people in this text. They would rather emulate Simon Magus who in Acts 8:8-9 was happy to receive the title of a great and powerful one.






> *The setting of the sermon:*
> Our text occurs towards the end of Matthew chapter 10. This chapter is an ordination sermon of sorts, a discourse given upon the commissioning of The Twelve Disciples. In the close of the foregoing chapter, Christ had commanded his disciples to pray the Lord of the Harvest to send forth laborers. Here we have an immediate answer to that prayer. Some of those that prayed…went! Christ here calls his disciples and sends them out as apostles, giving them instructions and telling them what they are to expect.
> 
> In verse 40, we come to our text today, explaining God’s attitude towards those who kindly receives God’s message and his messenger, “He that receiveth you receiveth me, and he that receiveth me receiveth him that sent me.” Then in verse 31, “He that receiveth a prophet in the name of a prophet shall receive a prophet's reward; and he that receiveth a righteous man in the name of a righteous man shall receive a righteous man's reward.”





> What does it mean to receive a prophet in the name of a prophet? This means that one receives a man on the basis of his calling. He is relieved and comforted because he is a prophet. For the sake of Christ and for the sake of the high calling to which God has called his messengers, these same messengers are kindly received. The same goes for the designation of a “righteous man” – that is, a man is taken care of and relieved on the basis of his calling either as a prophet or, more generally, as a Christian, and for the sake of Christ.
> 
> *Do you want to give proof that you love God? Then love God’s people. *






> Our text also mirrors the words of Jesus in Matthew 25, where we have the scene of judgment, the separation of the sheep from the goats.
> 
> One group goes to heaven and the other group is sent to hell. The distinguishing difference between these two groups from Matthew 25 is this: how did they treat the brethren?
> Verse 35, “For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in: Naked, and ye clothed me: I was sick, and ye visited me: I was in prison, and ye came unto me. Then shall the righteous answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, and fed thee? or thirsty, and gave thee drink? When saw we thee a stranger, and took thee in? or naked, and clothed thee? Or when saw we thee sick, or in prison, and came unto thee?
> ...







> Here are other verses speaking of our attitude towards the poor:
> 
> I John 3:16-17, “Hereby perceive we the love of God, because he laid down his life for us: and we ought to lay down our lives for the brethren.17 But whoso hath this world's good, and seeth his brother have need, and shutteth up his bowels of compassion from him, how dwelleth the love of God in him?”
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2013)

p.s. I work with indigenous evangelists sent out from poor indigenous churches (i.e. where people come to church barefoot and where you sit on the floor). When I ship goods into my village the evangelists ask me for the cardboard boxes. Why? So they have something softer to sleep on in their huts.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 28, 2013)

This whole question is a problem for me. If I give to one beggar that comes to my door today, tomorrow there will be 100 banging on my door. It will totally destroy my ministry (teaching and writing). So I never give to beggars from my door, nor to anyone who approaches my car. Same problem with the car, but worse. The beggars know the license number and, seeing me come, dash in front of the vehicle to get to the most auspicious place for a handout. Any white-face who rides with me does so on condition that he/she not give out anything from the car. When I had a clinic in an outlying area, I was very generous to the poor there, since that was a controlled environment. It was over an hour by private vehicle from home. Now the clinic is closed down, so I have no environment for safely giving to the poor. I do hire workers that I don't need to do things that don't need doing, if there is a real need. Instead of pay, I offer nice clothes (which they invariably choose), which are worth more than the pay, pretending that the two options are equivalent in my mind. They think I'm ignorant of the value of clothes. Some of the girls that I teach are from poor families and malnourished, so I find excuses to feed them lunch on occasion. Giving to a church to distribute doesn't work, since it likely goes into someone's pocket. My failure to give to beggars at the door troubles me, but there does not seem to be any other livable option.


----------



## Andres (Jul 28, 2013)

My previous OPC church was located at a very high traffic intersection in the city. Because of our high visibility location, it was a regular occurence to have people show up on Sunday mornings, evenings, and Wed nights asking for money. Because we had so many people stopping by, we basically developed our own "policy". We determined that diaconal funds were reserved only for members of the church (or regular attendees). Their were multiple other churches that ran "mercy ministries" in town, so we would give them that contact info. Now I can't speak for other countries or even other cities, but there in Abilene there were multiple ways that a person could get food to eat, money for utilities, etc. If a person was truly hungry in Abilene, it was basically by choice. 

Personally, I am very hesitant to give out money to strangers. I have on occasion bought someone food, but even that is rare because again, there are so many shelters, food pantries, mercy ministries, etc that I find it hard to believe people have no other option but to stand on a street corner to have their needs met here. Instead I would rather give my money to our local churches diaconal fund because I am happy to help out a brother or sister in Christ who is truly in need.


----------



## Andres (Jul 28, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> In the Bible's descriptions of a righteous man, it is a recurring theme that he has compassion on the poor and needy ([KJV]Psalm 41:1[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 19:17[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 28:27[/KJV]). I am reading the Psalms now and running into the theme a lot. Practically, what does this look like for the Christian?



I think a big question we have to ask in this day, especially for those of us in the United States, is, who exactly are the poor? Now I will readily admit that I haven't studied out the verses Austin shared above, but I have my doubts that the "poor" in that context are equal to the those so called "poor" in the U.S. today.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 28, 2013)

This is a very tough question, and one that I am facing right now as there over half a million refugees where I currently am. There are many organizations giving food and basic supplies, but their lot is extremely tough because they can't find work. It's not that they're not willing. A man told me a few weeks ago that he'd gladly word a 12-hour day for what would be the equivalent of about $12. But he can't even find that.

So in that context, the question is very difficult. One of the main things I'm trying to do is find some ways to create some job opportunities for them. I highly recommend When Helping Hurts by the Chalmers Center guys. It gives a lot to think about in terms of helping the poor, though, assuredly, in the midst of poverty, answers are rarely simple.

I keep trying to remind myself of a few things: (1) Be especially willing to help those who have the desire and drive to work and provide, but simply are unable (whether physically or because no work is available). (2) In any help that I give, be aware of looking for "assets" of the poor, not just their "needs." (3) Be clear about my identity in Christ in the process, so that they will know why I do what I do. (4) Make clear to them that I do not help with the condition that they agree with everything I say (i.e., I don't want them to ever fake agreement with the gospel because they think they'll get physical help from me).

Applying those well is of course easier said than done.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is a blog post I wrote about generosity and dependency: Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Generosity and Dependency in Missions




> Many mission fields are very poor. Many missionaries come from very rich nations.
> 
> This economic disparity creates a ripe breeding ground for dependency.



Then I define dependency:



> What is dependency?
> 
> Dependency is the loss of local initiative and ownership that can unintentionally result from our giving. People are given a hand-out instead of a hand-up. Or they are given help only based on certain conditions which serve to disempower them. The recipient becomes "stuck" - and is left feeling helpless - in a state of having his identity defined as being merely a pitiable recipient of the charity of others, rather than a person of dignity who is providing for his own family and determining his own future. Motivation and initiative is thus squelched. Resentment may even arise in the hearts of some recipients because such giving is an insult to their dignity and self-worth.
> 
> ...



I try to point out that much charity shames the recipient instead of empowering them: 



> Imagine yourself as a father and breadwinner unable to feed your own family. Imagine the shame of having others provide where you have failed. Imagine having to endure such charity regularly. Imagine being the object of someone else's prayer letter or blog back home; your existence and identity being defined by your want and your privation rather than by your achievements and successes. Imagine the cumulative toll and the hopelessness and despair that such a situation could provoke.



Despite the warning of dependency, this should not make us give less...just give smarter:



> Stinginess is not to be our default:
> 
> Let it be noted that, in our attempts to avoid dependency, we are not to take a default position of stinginess, but that generosity and self-sacrifice ought to be clearly evident as we engage in ministry.
> 
> Two books that I highly recommend are (1) When Helping Hurts by Brian Fikkert and Steve Corbett and also (2) To Give or Not to Give: Rethinking Dependency, Restoring Generosity & Redefining Sustainability by John Rowell




Here are some final suggestions on how to give:



> • Christians are giving people. And there are appropriate pathways to channel this generosity. In our efforts to reduce the risk of dependency, we ought never to limit generosity. Given the great needs in the world, better channels of giving, rather than reduced giving, is the better pursuit.
> 
> • We will distinguish between relief and development. Those who are experiencing disaster may need an immediate outpouring of monetary and material aid. This can come from the outside and come with little local initiative or ownership. However, for long-term development, sustainable strategies that increase local initiative and ownership ought to be encouraged (giving a hand-up rather than a hand-out).
> 
> ...


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 28, 2013)

How convicting this whole thread is. Pergs thank you for those posts.

I always think of Christ when I read such verses. We recognise Him as displaying the character of God in large part because He lived a life of giving. He simply poured Himself out for the poor. I think some other lines of thought about these verses are to see Him in these passages, and be more glad in Him, and more confident of approaching Him with all our needs. And also to realise that monetary giving was only one of the ways in which He gave in His lifetime (though He did that freely); and that monetary poverty is not the only poverty we are to be noticing with compassion.

Zach, it is only my small opinion, but I think the desire to understand better how to help those who are poor is not an inferior response to whatever different people mean by 'broken heartedness'. I think the heart breaks more easily as we grow older, and sometimes it is just another complication and not a help to anyone.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 28, 2013)

This may sound terrible that I am about to write, but in today’s age I do not think that the Reformed have a much of a practical theology concerning care for the poor. Now I am sure that many of the churches represented on this board has some type of care ministry; however I have seen deficiencies with the current reformed tradition. But before I get into my personal experience I am going to mention something that Dr. Godfery taught in his History of the Modern Church class at Westminster Seminary of California. I remember him mentioning two facts. The first is that Reformed Churches are typically composed of wealthier (upper middle class and higher) and highly educated people. And that evangelical church representing the charismatic and Baptist tradition has a tendency being composed of lower class people and the least educated in contrast to the Reformed. The second interesting fact in the lecture of the same day is that the evangelicals had a higher focus in evangelism and that the Reformed tradition had a tendency of taking the brighter of the evangelical converts. But I thought that the first fact was relatively interesting; especially based on my own experiences. I have probably already said it on this board before, but in case some do not know then I will tell these experiences seminary experiences again. In my first year of seminary, after summer Greek, I lost my place to live. I had no money for renting some place new, and plus I was still applying for jobs. For about two weeks I was homeless and sleep in my care or sleep on the ground near a trail head. I did not receive any help by any reformed church. I was relatively new in the area. I never begged, and I was never on any government assistance. I survived, even when things were extremely tight. And there a couple of professors who knew I was an extremely tight financial spot, because I sought for work even at the seminary I was attending. But still I received no help. The following year when I had suffered chest pains and needed to go to the hospital, the seminary still did not care, or in that same year when my back went out and was having trouble walking. Professors just quickly walked on by me. In my third and final year I had a bicycle accident, not far from the seminary library. With right arm bleeding, and my left wrist swelled up I carried my broken bicycle home and then bought some medication to deal with the pain. I could not afford to see a doctor, so I had to be my own doctor. There were two professors that made comments about my wrist, but most did not and I attended a reformed seminary. I hate to say it, but the poor in my experience do seem to be neglected within the reformed tradition. 

Now there comes a time for wisdom when helping the poor. You would not want to encourage begging, but instead encourage people to work. But there a problem, many people would much rather have a handout then work for it. And is easier to give food, than money, because you have no idea what they are going to spend money on. And the longer you’re in care ministries you will learn to judge real needs compared to those seeking a handout. There is a Baptist Church in Tucson that would use to have a work day for the poor and homeless. After some yard work or other chores then they would receive some food. I do not know if they still do it today, but I thought it was a good program. 

I would encourage wisdom, but it should not necessarily be used as an excuse for not helping someone less fortunate than yourself. There are times you need to be compassionate to a fellow human being. Also, giving money to a diaconal funds or special funds ministry should not necessarily be an excuse to not help someone out if you see someone in real need. And sometimes you maybe taken advantage of, but in those cases if you did it for Christ then fault lies with the other and not you. 

So practically for a Christian what should this look like? It really is not that hard. First, you should be praying for the people in need that you know about personally and in your community. You should not be letting your help known, unless there issue that you think your church needs to be involved. And for the protection of women, I would strongly suggest you have your husband or another man be with you if you are giving money or food or engaged in conversation with them. If you know of a traveler that comes to your church, set him up for the night. Find out the needs of your community and the cause of those needs and give discreetly. Also, work with the care ministry in your church. Many churches are overtaxed and could use more assistance. A local food drive for your church and community may be nice. I would also suggest, at least for the men, try to talk to those not in your social class or education level and get to know those less fortunate. Not so you can help the person per say, but so that you can get to know the human being. If you know of someone sick or homebound, visit them or ask permission to visit them if need be. There are dozens of ways one can help the poor as an individual or as a church. It should not be just the pastor who engaged in care ministry, but instead it should be a deacon that is running it. Also, and this is really important, do not help the poor just so you can talk to them about the gospel. People can smell or sense if your there to really help them or to evangelize them, which is why I think it is important to get to know them. This does not mean that you do not talk about the gospel at some point after the relationship has been established. If you see that a person is hurt, help get the person to a doctor or pull out a first aid kit. I could continue with examples but I think most people here are bright enough to tell if a person has need for some type of help or not. You can typically tell if someone is just wanting money from you. So use the brain that God gave you when it comes to people in need. And I cannot emphasize more on women needing to be careful with what you do. I think many women have great hearts and can be more compassionate then us men. And that compassion is not a bad thing, but I think men generally need to step up more in this area; including when it comes to hospitality.

By the way, I like what Pergamum said above.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 28, 2013)

A rather terrible tale about the uncaring professors; I would hope that it would not be replicated more widely in the Reformed community.

The diaconate has also been somewhat downgraded in some (many?) Reformed churches, from an early NT body more concerned with appropriate welfare, to a body that is more concerned with church and manse infrastructures and materials, In my humble opinion.

Brothers, these things should not be.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 28, 2013)

Good stuff, David. Sorry to hear about your difficulties in seminary. We can be blind to the suffering right under our noses, at least I know I can. And I know some will say we need to make our needs known, and there is some validity to that, but when a person is in difficult circumstances it's not easy to broadcast it. We can think that's pride, but the scriptures do call poverty being ashamed, so maybe there's more to it than that.


----------



## Reformed Reaction (Jul 28, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> In the Bible's descriptions of a righteous man, it is a recurring theme that he has compassion on the poor and needy ([KJV]Psalm 41:1[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 19:17[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 28:27[/KJV]). I am reading the Psalms now and running into the theme a lot. Practically, what does this look like for the Christian?



Upon giving some meager sum to a homeless woman she exclaimed "Thank you. Psalm 41 to you."

Before that day I was unaware of what Psalm 41 said but now I shall never forget. 

Psalm 41:1-3 says:
"Blessed is he that considereth the poor: the Lord will deliver him in time of trouble.
The Lord will preserve him, and keep him alive; and he shall be blessed upon the earth: and thou wilt not deliver him unto the will of his enemies.
The Lord will strengthen him upon the bed of languishing: thou wilt make all his bed in his sickness."

I have been blessed by an order of magnitude beyond what I have given to the poor. But of course our Lord already told us that would be the case.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 28, 2013)

jwithnell said:


> With the welfare state and social gospel hanging over us, that's a difficult question. I try to meet a need when there is one in front of me (especially within the congregation) and contribute through our deacons' fund and a local homeless shelter and food bank that have been well vetted. The latter is likely a compromise -- in scripture, it seems that people are not going through an intermediary.



I too have long wondered about this compromise. With my mainline upbringing, I know that it definitely feeds a mentality that all religions are the same--that there is no serious difference between Catholic, Protestant and Jew and that so long as one believes in _a_ God, the details are not really important. (Some of that was also probably due to a related Cold War era mentality that unless you were an atheistic Communist or radical leftist you were ok, but I digress.) These types of organizations can tend to put up a barrier between the person and the gospel. (I refer here to community organizations that were started by and primarily run by local clergy and local churches (and synagogues) from every denomination and sect under the sun that wants to participate.) 

I know that, at least in my hometown, one rationale given for coming up with a community organization to help people with utility bills and similar things was due the the large number of people who would go around to several local churches and organizations and scam them. But I still have an uneasy conscience about it, to borrow a phrase. But most churches do not have the resources or manpower to do that kind of ministry unless one is blessed with being able to do "faith missions" a la George Muller. 

After Hurricane Katrina, a Sovereign Grace Baptist church in this part of the state began a ministry that included a food bank and helping to gut and rebuild homes. I don't know to what extent that that ministry is ongoing 8 years later. But they were still heavily engaged in it 3-4 years ago. They were in part able to do this because they received a lot of contributions to their ministries from like-minded believers all over the country. So some of the volunteers had their needs met and were able to do the work full time without being concerned about housing. Obviously, someone with a lot of credit card or other debt need not apply for that kind of ministry!


----------



## Andrew1142 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks to Austin for posting this question and for those of you responding. For the moment, I don't really have time to read through everything because I'm going to leave for my church's Sunday night study soon, but I've skimmed it so far and I'm going to be following this thread. I'd like to think it's an easy and straightforward question, but it's really not, and I'm glad to see people here giving some serious thought to it.

I don't really have a whole lot to contribute to this, except that I would say something that I think has been somewhat implicit in this thread, and that is that giving to the poor or helping the poor and needy should always be gospel-centered. When helping someone in the church, we should be building each other up. When helping someone outside of the church, it should be with outreach in mind. Sometimes I wonder if I should be carrying pocket New Testaments around, or maybe tracts or something, so that I can give those as well as anything that might be helpful.

It may not be helpful to that person, at least short term. I've seen some Gideon Bibles in the trash in my old university. But I doubt it would ever really be wasted.

But then there are the issues that Mary and Andrew are raising, and those issues what make this more complicated. So, I want to say again, thanks to you guys for contributing to this.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 29, 2013)

Andrew:

I would like to challenge or question this statement:


> When helping someone outside of the church, it should be with outreach in mind.



If someone is in dire straits and needs help, and you choose to help them, then the primary motive should be to help them instead of using helping as a means to one's secondary agenda. We do good because it is good. While we ought to prioritize God's people in our giving (do good to all...especially the household of faith), when we do help out unbelievers, we are not to help with strings attached such that people question our motives for helping (Muslims worldwide accuse Christians charities of "buying converts"..and yes, indeed, this does happen).


----------



## Andrew1142 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, I didn't mean always help with strings attached. I do think that prudence should be taken into consideration. But I will think about that.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's an interesting link about bad ways to try to help the poor:

7 worst international aid ideas | Matador Network



> 1. One million t-shirts for Africa
> Aid circles employ the cynical acronym SWEDOW (stuff we don’t want) to describe initiatives like Jason Sadler’s 1 Million T-Shirts project. Sadler had admittedly never been to Africa, and had never worked in an aid or development environment before. But he cared a great deal, and came up with the idea to send a million free shirts to Africa in order to help the people there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwimble (Jul 30, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> If someone is in dire straits and needs help, and you choose to help them, then the primary motive should be to help them instead of using helping as a means to one's secondary agenda. We do good because it is good. While we ought to prioritize God's people in our giving (do good to all...especially the household of faith), when we do help out unbelievers, we are not to help with strings attached such that people question our motives for helping (Muslims worldwide accuse Christians charities of "buying converts"..and yes, indeed, this does happen).



Thank you for that! This is a subject I've talked about for years, which is seldom discussed. I've seen this done many times, where someone's suffering is almost viewed as a means to an end, to give the helper an "in" to preach the gospel to him. Sometimes it seems to be more akin to a sales incentive than concern for the poor or hungry. It's like the soup kitchen where the recipients learn that the "price of the meal" is listening to the sermon.

Here's the way I generally view this in my own life. If someone is hungry then I should feed him if possible, because I don't want anyone to go hungry. I can tell those I help, "God bless you" or, if they ask why I'm doing it, explain to them that God loved me when I was unloved and I wish to love others as He loved me. I can't change their hearts or minds, but I do have hands and money that I can use to help them physically, which is what they need. Everyone needs Christ, but these specific people need food. If God calls them to Himself and lets me participate in that calling, then all the better for me, but ultimately I have to leave their souls to Him and His grace.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 31, 2013)

Andres said:


> au5t1n said:
> 
> 
> > In the Bible's descriptions of a righteous man, it is a recurring theme that he has compassion on the poor and needy ([KJV]Psalm 41:1[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 19:17[/KJV], [KJV]Prov. 28:27[/KJV]). I am reading the Psalms now and running into the theme a lot. Practically, what does this look like for the Christian?
> ...



In Ethiopia the poor are always skinny because they cannot afford food. If I can touch the tip of my thumb and my middle finger around a person's mid-upper arm, he or she is poor. In the States the "poor" are overweight because they cannot afford Jenny Craig weight loss program or a weight-watcher's diet. There is a big difference.


----------



## Reformed Reaction (Jul 31, 2013)

Leslie said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > au5t1n said:
> ...



So now you are the arbiter of what constitutes "poor". Only the poorest of people in the most third world of countries are deserving of compassion.

I suppose helping those in Ethiopia is much more gratifying than helping Americans whom you deem as less deserving.

What else are you able to rationalize?


----------



## Reformed Reaction (Jul 31, 2013)

Reformed Reaction said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



However, Ethiopian Christians are under constant persecution by Muslims and are killed almost daily for their faith.

We should wholeheartedly support the persecuted.


----------



## Somerset (Jul 31, 2013)

Reformed Reaction said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


Rather strong words brother. The lady is at the sharp end of poverty and I think her input is of particular value, as was Pergs.


----------



## Somerset (Jul 31, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> p.s. I work with indigenous evangelists sent out from poor indigenous churches (i.e. where people come to church barefoot and where you sit on the floor). When I ship goods into my village the evangelists ask me for the cardboard boxes. Why? So they have something softer to sleep on in their huts.


A very humbling post. I had a cardboard collection at the shop on Monday. I carried it all downstairs on Saturday evening, which was hot. I was grumbling to myself about the heat and akwardness of the bigger pieces. Next time I will try to be grateful that I sell enough stuff, thus make enough money, to have a mountain of cardboard every few months.


----------



## Reformed Reaction (Jul 31, 2013)

Somerset said:


> Reformed Reaction said:
> 
> 
> > Leslie said:
> ...



My apologies.


----------

